# Carving Candy Pumpkins



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

If you're bored......

Scrape out the insides of a candy pumpkin with a paperclip:









Then carve out a face with a pin or needle:









You can light it with a LED through the bottom hole. Adds a little accent to a candy dish full of candy corns and candy pumpkins. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so cute, Pod

I believe the phrase "soneone must have time on his hands" applies here


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great idea. Too bad we're not having any more parties..that would be a great display for the buffet table. Not that I can see well enough to do anything on that scale anymore..lol.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hehehe Pod, thats the cutest, err... coolest thing ever. 

How long didja have to sit and stare at the candy dish, bored out of your mind, before that came to ya? 

I'm kidding, silly!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OK, stupid question. Will they get hard after awhile, or just get softer and cave in on themselves? I threw out a bunch of these pumpkins after Halloween. Like the looks of these and candy corn in the candy dishes, but nobody eates them. It might be nice to make some sort of craft out of them that lasts.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Great idea. Too bad we're not having any more parties..that would be a great display for the buffet table. Not that I can see well enough to do anything on that scale anymore..lol.


So what's the date for next year's party?

....Pod, love the pumpkins!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Now thats in the line of something I would think of .. Great Idea!!

you can paint those battery tea light bases black and set one on those also (depending on the size of the flame tip and then set them in a cake or something for a lighted pumpkin patch

do you have a pick of a bunch with lights in them ..?


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

scareme said:


> OK, stupid question. Will they get hard after awhile, or just get softer and cave in on themselves?


They actually harden up quite a bit. The one in the picture is actually one of the first ones I did, carved about 15 yrs ago and is still at my work on my desk as a decoration. (Don't think it's eatable anymore after that long, but it still looks cool!) When carving (scraping them out with a paper clip) they do tend to get a bit soft from the heat of your fingers (not like m&m's they do melt in your hands) so you have to be careful not to squish them.



Ms. Wicked said:


> So what's the date for next year's party?


Haven't looked at the calendar or started thinking about next years party yet. Would you show up?



Lilly said:


> you can paint those battery tea light bases black and set one on those also (depending on the size of the flame tip and then set them in a cake or something for a lighted pumpkin patch
> 
> do you have a pick of a bunch with lights in them ..?


I think those tea lights are a bit large. A LED barely seems to fit in side. I'll have to wire up a LED and take a pic of the one at work lit up as I've had a few people ask what they look like. (all the ones carved this year have been eaten....)



Dixie said:


> How long didja have to sit and stare at the candy dish, bored out of your mind, before that came to ya?


Actually I thought of the idea many years ago and tried entering one in a pumpkin carving contast..... Disqualified as it was not a real pumpkin.  But I still enjoy making a couple every year just for fun.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

now I am going to have to do these ya know..

(do they make little lights for house on some of those railroad track setups .. hmm those might be small enough to use)


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I love carving the little guys. I like to put hard candy or chocolate in the center. I never tried lights before.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats pretty cool!


----------

